# Just got a Kodak Model 150 Land Camera



## alexkerhead (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I got my first land camera today, a Polaroid model 150. The quality is excellent and everything seems intact and working, but here is the problem. I don't know anything about land cameras...

I want to get my feet wet regarding 4x5 frame cameras. Where can I get film, develop it, etc? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I'll post a picture of it later.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 27, 2008)

Freestyle sells sheet film.  I've never used it, but my understanding of sheet film is that you either need to process it in a daylight tank made for sheets (it has hangers inside to hold the film flat) or process it in total darkness in trays.


----------

